# Los 5000 de Lurrezko



## Agró

El Sergi ha superado la barrera de los cinco mil comentarios, lo cual, teniendo en cuenta que se pasa el día y la noche de fiesta en fiesta, no es moco de pavo.

Mi homenaje a este poligloto, en reconocimiento a sus acertadas e ingeniosas contribuciones.

FELICIDADES.


----------



## Peterdg

*¡¡¡¡ FELICIDADES !!!!

*​Sólo parece ayer cuando celebramos tus 4000. Tendrás que prestar atención para que no te multen por velocidad excesiva (o por intoxicación después de haber gozado de *esto*: en mi opinion, la mejor cerveza belga)

Un abrazo,
Peter


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ahá, pero como se ha cambiado el nick deberían contarle sólo mil.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aquí me pongo a ladrar,
al compás del tamboril
que llegó a los cinco mil,
el amigo Lurrezko
a quien mucho le agradezco
ser tan amable y gentil.

Qué los parió…
¿Qué es eso de que se cambió el nick? ¿Se puede?


----------



## Peterdg

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Qué es eso de que se cambió el nick? ¿Se puede?


Le quitaron su _apellido_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Qué los parió…
> ¿Qué es eso de que se cambió el nick? ¿Se puede?



No me digas que piensas quitártelo tú también... jo...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ahora que lo dijiste y que sé que es posible, me vino a la memoria que sí, que *el homenajeado* tenía como nick dos nombres, a cual más complicado, qué buena memoria la tuya.

¿Cambiar yo? El mío no me gusta, ni un poquito, no sé en qué estaría pensando cuando lo elegí, pero no, no voy a jorobar la paciencia a nadie con eso. 
Saludos


----------



## swift

Eso sin contar el engorroso papeleo. Tenés que mandar una constancia de enforamiento firmada por tus padrinos, haber publicado más de 100 mensajes (lo que no dicen es si más de cien pero que valgan la pena para la base de datos o si más de cien de cualquier bolud...).

En todo caso, don Lurrezko, a quien yo sigo llamando *oinak*, por pura gana de demostrarle que el que le acortáramos el nombre de vez en cuando no era en modo alguno un signo de rechazo a sus enlodados pies.

But I digress, diría Daniel Franco.

Sergi, amigo, compañero de foros, contertulio y coculturecafetero, por favor no nos dejes sino sigue dándonos tanta dicha y tanto placer con tus luminosas contribuciones. Sigue así y pronto te ascenderemos a algo mejor que trolebusman: Deluxe Member (porque el de _elderly_ sería medio redundante, la verdad), y si no por lo menos a Hada de los dientes.

Disfruta mucho la cerveza que te trajo Peter (¡la he probado y es bueeena!), yo te traigo acá un mate (pero sin ruda, porque ya Duvi se la acabó todita).


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué bonito detalle. Moltes gràcies, *Luis*, te l'agraeixo de tot cor.

*Peter*, siempre un placer, ya sabes. Aunque a veces nos crucemos con mequetrefes...
*Don Adolfo*, gracias por venir y por esa sextina tan gauchesca.
*Valeria*, no me seas aguafiestas, mujer. Sólo me hice un lifting chiquitín, abusando de la paciencia del Gran Demiurgo.
*José*, muchas gracias por las palabras y por llamarme viejo. Créeme que en mi vida privada tengo opiniones formadas y cabales sobre bien pocas cosas, lo que obliga a revisar mis abusivos 5000 posts con cierta prevención.

Aquí les dejo unos mates, que es lo más in en el foro. Y unos licores, para quien quiera carajillo de mate.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> .
> que obliga a revisar mis abusivos 5000 posts con cierta prevención.



Para eso estamos los demás. Y por lo que a mí respecta, has de saber que es un auténtico gusto haberlos leído. Sin excepción. ¡Felicidades por ello!
Aquí una  baraja española para echar una partidita mientras cae ese surtido de néctares.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> ... Créeme que en mi vida privada tengo opiniones formadas y cabales sobre bien pocas cosas, lo que obliga a* revisar *mis abusivos 5000 posts con cierta* prevención*.



*Prevención*  un poco tarde, eso se avisa antes. 

*Revisar*  hombre, leerlos toooodos por segunda vez...  (Me lo pensaré).

Felicidades y gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Jo!

Venga:

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.spiritscorner.com/imgcat/herradura_blanco.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.spiritscorner.com/scriptscatalogoesp/buscar.asp%3FK%3DDetalle%26IdProducto%3D8232&h=417&w=170&sz=16&tbnid=ehTW0cNRAZdvAM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=37&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtequila%2Bherradura%2Bblanco%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=tequila+herradura+blanco&docid=P7dMiKSbQ7CVFM&hl=es&sa=X&ei=424vTvDiEpPEsAPttfHwDw&ved=0CD4Q9QEwCA


----------



## Canela Mad

Desde aquel día lluvioso en que te leí por primera vez, he disfrutado inmensamente de encontrarte en tu versión  Dr. Jeckill (serio, eficaz, informado) o Mr. Hyde (mordaz, afilado, saleroso, burlón). Te deseo mucha suerte en tu carrera electoral, que preveo poblada de rutilantes éxitos, en la que el trolebusmanato será sólo un primer escalón. 
¡Feliz Quinto Colchopost!
Besos,
Sonia


----------



## Lurrezko

*Pina*, què amable, com sempre. Yo sí que no me pierdo uno tuyo, aunque sepa que si has entrado en un hilo la pregunta ya está respondida de forma clara y didáctica.
*Buhesa *querida, ya tú sabes, guapísima. Está pendiente la comida fastuosa con el otro orate.
*Senyor Vilalta*, moltes gràcies. Al grano, como debe ser. Sepa ud. que la borrachera más patética de mi vida se la debo a ese brebaje diabólico, que parece que no hace nada. Pero de perdidos, al río.
*Mrs. Cinnamon, *gracias mil. Ah, aquel día lluvioso. Éramos tan jóvenes. Como en la alegoría de Stevenson, Mr. Hyde se ha hecho más fuerte con el tiempo. Este _doppelgänger_ me arruinará el trolebusmantazgo, como si lo viera.


----------



## romarsan

Hombre Lurrez, ¡que alegría encontrarte en otro fiestorro! y este además en tu honor 
Nada menos que 5 Colchoposts más los que por mucha prisa que me di ya había pasado la apisonadora sobre ellos y no pude leer.
Tu campaña es cada vez más sólida y antes que nos demos cuenta serás tú quien quitará los frenos de las apisonadoras en favor del sufrido posteador incontinente.
Besotes


----------



## Lurrezko

romarsan said:


> Hombre Lurrez, ¡que alegría encontrarte en otro fiestorro! y este además en tu honor
> Nada menos que 5 Colchoposts más los que por mucha prisa que me di ya había pasado la apisonadora sobre ellos y no pude leer.
> Tu campaña es cada vez más sólida y antes que nos demos cuenta serás tú quien quitará los frenos de las apisonadoras en favor del sufrido posteador incontinente.
> Besotes



Gracias, hermosa. Pero declinaré ese trolebusmantazgo que tanto merezco: he apalabrado con mi madrina un BMW descapotable y con Colchonero uno de sus (minúsculos) trajes, un antecedente de cohecho que desluciría mucho. En fin, ofrezco este sacrificio por el foro y por Ejpania...


----------



## cbrena

Pues si tienes apalabrado un traje... vamos mal. En Ejpania el cohecho con los trajes se termina pagando caro.

(No offense. I couldn't help it)


----------



## swift

¿Que guat, Cbrena?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> ¿Que guat, Cbrena?



Ver: Francisco Camps, expresidente de Valencia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ver: Francisco Camps, expresidente de Valencia.



Un mesías de conducta intachable, defenestrado por la horda marxista por un quítame allá ese Ermenegildo Zegna...


----------



## romarsan

Lurr ¿de qué marca son los mini... los miniesos de Colcho? 
Mira que sería una pena echar tu campaña por la borda por algo minúsculo, tú me entiendes. Claro que lo del BMW ya son palabras mayores, oiga.


----------



## Lurrezko

romarsan said:


> Lurr ¿de qué marca son los mini... los miniesos de Colcho?
> Mira que sería una pena echar tu campaña por la borda por algo minúsculo, tú me entiendes. Claro que lo del BMW ya son palabras mayores, oiga.



Son marca BeachFag, talla XXXL MegaKing Size, en fucsia irisado y con una cremallera peligrosísima. Lavables y reversibles. Un puntazo.


----------



## romarsan

Lurrezko said:


> Son marca BeachFag, talla XXXL MegaKing Size, en fucsia irisado y con una cremallera peligrosísima. Lavables y reversibles. Un puntazo.



Una "afotito" o dos ¿mucho pedir?


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Son marca BeachFag, talla XXXL MegaKing Size, en fucsia irisado y con una cremallera peligrosísima. Lavables y reversibles. Un puntazo.



La talla podría ser_ "Bon _king Size", así: medio en francés medio en inglés (de las que descalabran ). No me junten las dos primeras palabras (mi eterno problema ) en inglés.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por cierto, os tengo deshidratados, muchachos. Voy a sacar unos whiskises, a ver si se anima la cosa. Hay gente que si no huele el alcohol, ni se acerca. Qué forerío, madre mía.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Eaaa!!
¡¡Fiestoca!!
Acá llego el vino... que no se note pobreza, jejejjee
Ella quería venir a la fiesta, no pude negarme.
Felicitaciones, estimado Sergi.  Un lujo compartir algunos hilos contigo de vez en cuando.
Un gran abrazo.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad y tus detalles, Eduardo. Coincidimos poco, pero te sigo con fruición.

La foto me recuerda aquel viejo chiste de músicos:
_- ¿Cómo toca esa chica?
- Uf, toca muy buena._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> _- ¿Cómo toca esa chica?
> - Uf, toca muy buena._



Y más hablando del invento de mi compatriota, el señor S e ax.


----------



## ninux

Por cierto estos par de bigotes los encuentro en todos los post(es).
Auguri!


----------



## Colchonero

Felices 5 yomismos, niño. Aquí unos amiguetes que han venido a felicitarte el cumplechpt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_pUi3c2eII

Un abrazo fuerte, chavalín.


----------



## Lurrezko

*Ninux*, muchas gracias por venir.
*Colcho*, se te echaba de menos, muchacho. Fantástico enlace. Va, ya que has venido, y para animar la fiesta, vamos a lo duro. ¿Unas rayitas?


----------



## Vampiro

Si vamos a jalar espárragos, que sean con salsa golf, por favor.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me gustan tus intervenciones, generalmente acertadísimas. Un abrazo y que sigan tus aportaciones por miles.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Me gustan tus intervenciones, generalmente acertadísimas. Un abrazo y que sigan tus aportaciones por miles.



Muchas gracias, Xiao, un placer tenerte de vuelta. Un abrazo.


----------



## la_machy

Un mes después, pero aca estoy ...¡¡Muchas felicidades por las 'cinco estrellas', Lurrezko!! 

Let's celebrate!!... Para ti, elige la que te guste 


Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, hermosa, tú nunca llegas tarde. Qué bonito regalo...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Por cierto, os tengo deshidratados, muchachos. Voy a sacar unos whiskises, a ver si se anima la cosa. *Hay gente que si no huele el alcohol, ni se acerca.* Qué forerío, madre mía.


¿whiskises?
Haberme enterado antes y no gastaba del mío (que esto de tener un ahijado catalán produce contagio).



Lurrezko said:


> Pero declinaré ese trolebusmantazgo que tanto merezco: he apalabrado con mi madrina un BMW descapotable y con Colchonero uno de sus (minúsculos) trajes, un antecedente de cohecho que desluciría mucho. En fin, ofrezco este sacrificio por el foro y por Ejpania...





romarsan said:


> Claro que lo del BMW ya son palabras mayores, oiga.


¡Oh, pobre mi chiquito!, espera un poco, que estoy teniendo problemas con la aduana.
¡Pero quita esas _rayitas_ de porquería o no lo despacho!

----
¡Felicitaciones por esa mezcla maravillosa de conocimientos, amabilidad y fino humor!
Vivi


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> ¡Felicitaciones por esa mezcla maravillosa de conocimientos, amabilidad y fino humor!
> Vivi



Madrina, te olvidas de mi físico asombroso...

Muchos besos


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Madrina, te olvidas de mi físico asombroso...


Es que esa pata sucia me impresiona mal.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Es que esa pata sucia me impresiona mal.



Pero si me puse a ese caballero victoriano de luengas barbas y mirada soñadora perdida en lontananza. Muchas foreras me aseguran que les chifla, modestia aparte.


----------



## RIU

Anda que ya os vale... A ver si avisamos, leñes.

Ejem..

LURR... felicidades por los 5.000. Todo aciertos, sabiduría a espuertas, luz, guía de nuestras mentes, bla, bla, bla. 

WR empezó a ser algo cuando tu ser tomó la decisión de descender de las alturas de las pléyades en las que habitas. Es más, se rumorea por los bajos fondos de WR que el propio Mike (loado sea su nombre) inició la ingente cruzada de localizar un cerebro privilegiado como el tuyo -otra cosa es que sepas usarlo como es debido, pero ahora no vayamos a joder la marrana con eso- y convencerte para que mores en estos preciosos bits. Ansiosos -algunos más de lo que te crees- esperamos las 5000 nuevas aventuras -en efecto, a cada post tuyo tiemblan los NaviMods- que nos regalarás, no dudamos, en los días venideros.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Arsa! (que es el plural de olé, como cualquiera sabe)


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto, Ríe (imperativo), haz el favor de no trollizarme, que yo soy un probo forero y a los Navys les tengo mucho respeto. Salta a la vista que soy un raro compendio de erudición, prudencia, cortesía y fina ironía, lo dice mi madrina, a quien no conviene contradecir, mira lo de Miss Texas. Lo que ocurre es que me junto con vosotros, que sois un hatajo de orates insurrectos.


----------



## RIU

¿Te has leído lo que he puesto? Me huelo que no.


----------



## Colchonero

¡¡¡viva sirvent!!!!


----------



## RIU

Las birras que te las subas, no que te las bebas. Joder... que cruz de hombre.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Abajo los lampistas! ¡Viva por siempre sirvent!


----------



## Canela Mad

Nadie te trolliza. Eres demasiado brillante y veloz para ser un troll, yo como mucho te duendizaría.

Un beso


----------



## RIU

Pelota.

Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> ¡¡¡viva sirvent!!!!





¡¡¡Un probo_ sirvent_!!!_

(La Vanguardia dixit)_


----------



## Canela Mad

RIU said:


> Pelota.
> 
> Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing. Boing.



¿Qué puedo hacer? Tiene un encanto arrollador.  Boing...


----------



## RIU

Ya. Eso dicen todas.


----------



## RIU

Y Colcho, me olvidaba.


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> Y Colcho, me olvidaba.



Yo jamás he dicho tal cosa. ¡Abajo los lampistas!


----------



## Antpax

Aquí la gente cumpliendo posts y yo sin enterarme, no se puede ir uno de vacas, cagontó. Bueno tío, poco más se puede decir de lo que ya te han dicho, a lo que me uno talmente, salvo a alguna ida de pinza que rula por aquí. No sé si podré mejorar las birras de Peter en calidad, pero mi quíntupla cervecil le supera en cantidad. Un abrazo, campeón.


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Yo jamás he dicho tal cosa.



No nos hagas hablar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Antpax said:


> Aquí la gente cumpliendo posts y yo sin enterarme, no se puede ir uno de vacas, cagontó. Bueno tío, poco más se puede decir de lo que ya te han dicho, a lo que me uno talmente, salvo a alguna ida de pinza que rula por aquí. No sé si podré mejorar las birras de Peter en calidad, pero mi quíntupla cervecil le supera en cantidad. Un abrazo, campeón.



Muchas gracias, amigo Ant. No hagas caso de las idas de pinza de esta jauría, son incorregibles. Deberíais dejarles un hilo en el Café, para que se desfoguen y no desluzcan el foro. Excepción hecha de mi Ama Canela, a cuyos tacones de aguja me postro.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Muchas gracias, amigo Ant. No hagas caso de las idas de pinza de esta jauría, son incorregibles. Deberíais dejarles un hilo en el Café, para que se desfoguen y no desluzcan el foro. Excepción hecha de mi Ama Canela, a cuyos tacones de aguja me postro.




¡¡Viva el Ómnibusman!! Lampistas del mundo, temblad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¡¡Viva el Ómnibusman!! Lampistas del mundo, temblad.



Repórtate, Colchonero, contén esas efusiones.


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> ¡¡Viva el Ómnibusman!! Lampistas del mundo, temblad.



Está bajo los efectos de tu encanto arrollador, pérdónalo, aunque luego te niegue.


----------



## Canela Mad

Lurrezko said:


> (...)  Excepción hecha de mi Ama Canela, a cuyos tacones de aguja me postro.






(No hay carita sado feliz)


----------



## RIU

Empiezo a sospechar de dónde viene la rentabilidad de cierta línea del ave.


----------



## Colchonero

Canela Mad said:


> (No hay carita sado feliz)



Que sepas que tu preferencia me hiere; me zahiere, incluso.


----------



## RIU

Ni que lo jures. Se te ve en la carilla.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Que sepas que tu preferencia me hiere; me zahiere, incluso.



Sado del bueno, muchacho. ¿O querías una humillación light, tipo Miss Texas?


----------



## Colchonero

No hurguéis en la herida, que bastante me duele a mí.


----------



## Canela Mad

Colchonero said:


> Que sepas que tu preferencia me hiere; me zahiere, incluso.


 Pero si ese el trabajo de una buena ama, tu lema debería ser el de la vieja publicidad de la cinta adhesiva Tessa: "Más me pega, más la quiero".


----------



## RIU

Se donde venden cuero. ¿Os interesa, o ya estáis surtidos? 

Para los tres, obviamente.


----------



## swift

¡Felicidades, Lurrezko oinak, por tus 5 418!


----------



## Colchonero

Estimados colegas, por favor, no convirtamos esto en un circo.


----------



## Lurrezko

O pongámosle fieras: con payasos sólo queda como deslucido.


----------



## swift

¿Quisiste decir "solamente con payasos" o "queda deslucido solamente"? Gracias por desambiguar el hilo.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi opinión, _solamente con payasos_. La redacción está algo deshilvanada. Pero más contexto ayudaría. Espera más opiniones.


----------



## RIU

Si el espectáculo da asco, el problema es del jefe de pista, nene. A ver si espabilas. Menos pavonearte con las clientas y más por la faena, que por algo eres quien eres.

Esperamos.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y quien es?


----------



## Lurrezko

Esa tilde, Colchonero. A ver si lees un poco y perceberas.


----------



## swift

Últimamente lo he notado muy descuidado y falto de pulcritud, a este muchacho. En los últimos días no ha habido post que no edite por 'tilde'.


----------



## Colchonero

Lo sé, lo sé, soy un gusano.


----------



## swift

Hasta para los ápodos hay consuelo. (Lo digo por aquello del _"gusano Jacob"_.)


----------



## Lurrezko

Si está amaestrado, nos vendría bien para el circo: el número de las pulgas ya está muy visto.


----------



## swift

¿Eres gusano de seda o gusano nomás, de esos que uno anda pisando sin enterarse? ¿Anélido, lepidóptero...? ¡Hasta podrías capitalizar la metamorfosis del gusano en tu circo!


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, hombre: ya habéis instalado la carpa del Circo WR en mi hilo de aniversario. Va a tener razón mi coterráneo Ríe (obsérvese la aliteración). Disuélvanse, hagan el favor: este hilo es sólo para deshacerse el elogios merecidos sobre mi persona.


----------



## swift

¡Que conste que el hilo se tejió por patrocinio de Sedas Colchonero!


----------



## Colchonero

¡¡¡¡VIVA TÚ!!!!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Eso es ontopic, fíjate.


----------



## Lurrezko

Deberíamos desmontar la carpa e irnos a hacer temporada al hilo inmerecido que le han abierto a Swiftito.


----------



## RIU

Lurr, fíjate en el honor que se ha currado Swift. Su post 10.000 en tu hilo. Chaval, eso no pasa cada día, así que ya le estás subiendo el sueldo. Claro que hay que estudiar su ingreso en el thanksbutnothanks, lo cual le quita mérito por que no podemos montarle la jarana ahí. ¿Sabes qué? Pasa de subirle el sueldo y nos vamos a cascarnos unas 6/4. ¿Hace?

Y tú hablando de tonterías.


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> Lurr, fíjate en el honor que se ha currado Swift. Su post 10.000 en tu hilo. Chaval, eso no pasa cada día, así que ya le estás subiendo el sueldo. Claro que hay que estudiar su ingreso en el thanksbutnothanks, lo cual le quita mérito por que no podemos montarle la jarana ahí. ¿Sabes qué? Pasa de subirle el sueldo y nos vamos a cascarnos unas 6/4. ¿Hace?
> 
> Y tú hablando de tonterías.



Que no, amigo Ríe, mira mi mensaje anterior, que estás atolondrado. Voy a contratar unos elefantes para su hilo, que tanto payaso cansa.


----------



## RIU

Me he hecho la picha un lio Ciertamente estoy atolondrado, pero a Swift le han abierto un hilo en el congrats.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo cerrarán, es sabido que Swift no quiere fiestas, ni plácemes, ni charla amistosa y con nibel hortografico. Yo ya tenía los elefantes y cuarto y mitad de hienas, que estaban en promoción.


----------



## Colchonero

Y yo había contratado a Miss Texas para el número de la stripper.


----------



## RIU

¡Juas! Fijo que arrasais.

*                ¡¡¡¡ NEW SHOW !!!!

Miss Tejas & Nalgaman Cake Party.


*La catarsis, vaya.


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> ¡Juas! Fijo que arrasais.
> 
> *                ¡¡¡¡ NEW SHOW !!!!
> 
> Miss Tejas & Nalgaman Cake Party.
> 
> *La catarsis, vaya.



No me lo pierdo. Vi p'allá.


----------



## Colchonero

Tenéis entradas en la taquilla reservadas a vuestros nombres_de_usuario.


----------



## swift

¿Los de en serio o los de guasa?


----------



## Colchonero

Para todos. ¡Se acabó la miseria!


----------



## swift

Seas loado, tú de todos los usuarios benefactor.


----------



## ninux

Lurrezko said:


> Gracias, hermosa. Pero declinaré ese trolebusmantazgo que tanto merezco: he apalabrado con mi madrina un BMW descapotable y con Colchonero uno de sus (minúsculos) trajes, un antecedente de cohecho que desluciría mucho. En fin, ofrezco este sacrificio por el foro y por Ejpania...



Y ¿la gira parte o no?


----------



## swift

Puras habas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me voy a llevar unas cervezas al hilo de Swift, que este muchacho anda tonteando con las moderadoras y nos tiene desasistidos.


----------



## romarsan

Es un crack Lurr. Cuidado que te quita la candidatura de las manos.


----------



## RIU

Más bien creo que Lurr le va a acaparar la fiesta.


----------

